# Proof of SchH titles etc?



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

How do you check to make sure someone isn't lying out their ass on a SchH title? With AKC, I can log in and look at titles earned, but SchH doesn't show up - I'm guessing because it's not AKC sanctioned. I tried this on a dog I know for a fact has a SchH1 and it came up blank other than his health scores for OFA.

Do the SchH clubs have a database or do you just have to ask for proof or take their word on it? From what I see on Win-Sys it's already put into the system, unlike pedigreedatabase whcih anyone can change.

Thanks!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> How do you check to make sure someone isn't lying out their ass on a SchH title? With AKC, I can log in and look at titles earned, but SchH doesn't show up - I'm guessing because it's not AKC sanctioned. I tried this on a dog I know for a fact has a SchH1 and it came up blank other than his health scores for OFA.
> 
> Do the SchH clubs have a database or do you just have to ask for proof or take their word on it? From what I see on Win-Sys it's already put into the system, unlike pedigreedatabase whcih anyone can change.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Ashley

Ask to see the score book, which stays with the dog.
Otherwise if you know the date of the trial you can look up results in the UScA and DVG America magazines. There is no database that I've ever heard about.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks. Just a curiosity of mine if there was a database or something for actual proof, especially if you are buying a dog that isn't local to you.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Thanks. Just a curiosity of mine if there was a database or something for actual proof, especially if you are buying a dog that isn't local to you.


A Schutzhund title database would make sense. I've heard a lot of people claim to have titled a Schutzhund dog and based on watching them train....................................not bloody likely


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I know a dog on pedigree database that has a SchH1 by it's name - and know the owner personally - the dog doesn't even have a BH. 
Not that he's a bad looking dog but...I don't like liars.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A few days ago I joked about not finding even myself on Google. 
Someone here PMd me and said she put Thunder's registered name on Google and came up with his Schutzhund titles.
Goes to show ya, my dog can be found on Google and I can't. 
I'm depressed!  

BTW, AKC is now recognizing Schutzhund titles earned from legit organizations....of course they want money to add them to the dog's name. :grin:
I'll probably do it since he's earned a few AKC titles as well.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

> BTW, AKC is now recognizing Schutzhund titles earned from legit organizations....of course they want money to add them to the dog's name.


I'd expect nothing less...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> BTW, AKC is now recognizing Schutzhund titles earned from legit organizations...


Hi Bob,

AKC only recognizes IPO titles for certain breeds (GSD, Doberman and Malinois) earned at certain trials (GSDCA, DPCA and ABMC) which are put on by certain groups (WDA UDC AWMA) and with certain judges (WDA, FCI DVG, NOT UScA).
Ain't dog politics wunnerfull ?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> AKC only recognizes IPO titles for certain breeds (GSD, Doberman and Malinois) earned at certain trials (GSDCA, DPCA and ABMC) which are put on by certain groups (WDA UDC AWMA) and with certain judges (WDA, FCI DVG, NOT UScA).
> Ain't dog politics wunnerfull ?


Boy, that last post had enough acronyms to make me dizzy!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> AKC only recognizes IPO titles for certain breeds (GSD, Doberman and Malinois) earned at certain trials (GSDCA, DPCA and ABMC) which are put on by certain groups (WDA UDC AWMA) and with certain judges (WDA, FCI DVG, NOT UScA).
> Ain't dog politics wunnerfull ?



Thanks Thomas!
Is the mal included now? I was of the understanding that it was recognizing only the breed clubs that requested it. 
As of this past spring I didn't think the AKC mal club had requested it.
My GSD recieved his I, II, and III at WDA trials.
The "certain judges" makes me curious. All of Thunder's titles were under old time judges that came from UScA, (I think) I know there isn't a lot of love lost between some of them and USA, for instance.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> AKC only recognizes IPO titles for certain breeds (GSD, Doberman and Malinois) earned at certain trials (GSDCA, DPCA and ABMC) which are put on by certain groups (WDA UDC AWMA) and with certain judges (WDA, FCI DVG, NOT UScA).
> Ain't dog politics wunnerfull ?



Thomas your spreading bad information...again. 


A title does not have to be earned at a ABMC, DPCA or GSDCA trials. In fact these clubs don't hold IPO or Schutzhund trials.
Schutzhund titles are recognized
The titles must be earned at a AWMA, UDC or WDA trial to be recorded with the AKC
You can use USCA judge.
You can not use a WDA score for a Doberman or Malinois
Here is a link explaining the process and the forms needed. http://www.akc.org/events/working_dog_sport/


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

As stated earlier seeing the scorebook or pink papers is really the best way. Google works to an extent. For instance I used to race in the fastest street car shootout circuit (with a 4 speed Cuda in case someone is wondering). The only race that one can find on Google is the worst race I have ever done. In that respect Google sucks. My dogs are on Google much more than I am though. Usually cause Im not the breeder or even the "owner". Just a pitiful trainer and handler. A


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Thanks Thomas!
> Is the mal included now? I was of the understanding that it was recognizing only the breed clubs that requested it.
> As of this past spring I didn't think the AKC mal club had requested it.
> My GSD recieved his I, II, and III at WDA trials.
> The "certain judges" makes me curious. All of Thunder's titles were under old time judges that came from UScA, (I think) I know there isn't a lot of love lost between some of them and USA, for instance.


Hi Bob,

There were two Mals entered at the recent Sport Doberman Club of Colorado trial in September. As I understand it the titles earned are eligible to go on the AKC pedigree. The ruling is NOT retroactive, previously earned titles aren't eligible. You'll have to redo the III at a WDA or AWMA or UDC trial
AKC doesn't recognize titles under UScA judges because UScA
has the Johannes Amendment forbidding its members to be
GSDCA/WDA members and UScA doesn't recognize WDA judges


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Thomas your (sic) spreading bad information...again.
> 
> 
> A title does not have to be earned at a ABMC, DPCA or GSDCA trials. In fact these clubs don't hold IPO or Schutzhund trials.
> ...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

shawn murace said:


> As stated earlier seeing the scorebook or pink papers is really the best way. Google works to an extent. For instance I used to race in the fastest street car shootout circuit (with a 4 speed Cuda in case someone is wondering). The only race that one can find on Google is the worst race I have ever done. In that respect Google sucks. My dogs are on Google much more than I am though. Usually cause Im not the breeder or even the "owner". Just a pitiful trainer and handler. A


Hi Shawn

Google is a joke as far as individuals are concerned
The first thing listed when I google my name is a fake rip off report filed by a internet stalker called Kwame Winston who has filled similar fake complaints against several people. It's nearly impossible to get Rip Off report to delete false information.
The only thing you can do is post a reply and hope people
read it
Wikipedia is as bad. It is user driven and doesn't fact check
If enough people say black is white, Wikipedia will tell you that black is white :-(


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> A Schutzhund title database would make sense. I've heard a lot of people claim to have titled a Schutzhund dog and based on watching them train....................................not bloody likely


There are breeders and/or brokers that claim to have trained and titled dogs. They either have not, or have done a BH on one dog......


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Thomas your spreading bad information...again.
> 
> 
> A title does not have to be earned at a ABMC, DPCA or GSDCA trials. In fact these clubs don't hold IPO or Schutzhund trials.
> ...


 
*March 15, 2010 AWDF Teleconference minutes*
Meeting began @ 8:10pm CST

Wendy Schmidt read a letter sent to UDC from Mr. Doug Ljungren , AVP of Performance Events
Michelle asked if the letter could be forwarded to her for record.
*A synopsis of the letter*
*> AKC has no ill will toward AWDF as a federation of clubs*
*>AKC's only involvement is to be able to verify the title earned.*
*>The AKC's decision to acknowledge schutzhund titles is meant to benefit the sport and the*
*breeds** involved.*
*>AKC would like to encourage owners to test their dogs for the temperament and skills **necessary** to perform the function that the breed was bred to do*
*> Due to USA’s decision last fall, the AKC will not allow AKC*
*acknowledged** titles to be earned in events held by an organization that **excludes** members of an AKC club.*
*> AKC feels influence is through association and exclusion will almost **guarantee** a negative outcome*

So as Thomas stated, AKC will NOT reconize USCA titles, due to JA amendment (prohibits USCA members from belonging to WDA).


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Edward Egan said:


> *March 15, 2010 AWDF Teleconference minutes*
> Meeting began @ 8:10pm CST
> 
> Wendy Schmidt read a letter sent to UDC from Mr. Doug Ljungren , AVP of Performance Events
> ...


Ed you are as screwed up as Thomas. Thomas did not say " AKC will NOT reconize [sic] USCA titles" he said "with certain judges" and that is untrue. For example, if a person gets their Malinois titled under an USCA judge in an AWMA trial that title is eligible to be recorded by the AKC. Do you understand that?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> How do you check to make sure someone isn't lying out their ass on a SchH title? With AKC, I can log in and look at titles earned, but SchH doesn't show up - I'm guessing because it's not AKC sanctioned. I tried this on a dog I know for a fact has a SchH1 and it came up blank other than his health scores for OFA.
> 
> Do the SchH clubs have a database or do you just have to ask for proof or take their word on it? From what I see on Win-Sys it's already put into the system, unlike pedigreedatabase whcih anyone can change.
> 
> Thanks!


As others have stated the best way to verify titles is to see the dog's score book or European pedigree if it's an imported dog, - PERIOD, end of story. I know that when I imported my old dog from The Netherlands he was registered in Holland and his registration and pedigree from there showed all the titles for all the generations on the pedigree. I think Belgian registration pedigrees show the same thing. As far as German Pink Papers, Pink Papers are issued for pups who's parents are Breed Surveyed. Even those who's parents were not Breed Surveyed must still be out of titled parents. It's my understanding the White Papers issued for those pups who's parents were not Breed Surveyed also show the titles for all the dogs shown on the pedigree.

As for AKC affixing titles to their pedigrees (for a fee), I personally don't give a damn what AKC affixes or doesn't affix to their pedigrees, (now or ever). I am forced to give them money to register my dog, since they are the only recognized registration organization in the United States, but I don't want to give them one red cent more. I don't give a shit about their pedigree services, and prefer the USA/SV pedigree even over AKC's. I realize AKC pedigrees mean something to some people, but they don't to me as a GSD person, so there it is.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> There were two Mals entered at the recent Sport Doberman Club of Colorado trial in September. As I understand it the titles earned are eligible to go on the AKC pedigree. The ruling is NOT retroactive, previously earned titles aren't eligible. You'll have to redo the III at a WDA or AWMA or UDC trial
> AKC doesn't recognize titles under UScA judges because UScA
> ...


Thomas you have to be retarded or just spreading misinformation for some devious end.



The title MUST be earned at your breed club. If a Malinois gets a title at a Dobie club that titled will NOT be eligible to be recorded.
Titles may be recorded retroactively for any date after 1991. This is why you will still be able to get a schutzhund title recorded, even after the first of the year.
USCA does not recognize WDA titles period. Nor does any other AWDF club.
All of this information is on the AKC link, that I provided above, or the AWDF website.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Ed you are as screwed up as Thomas. Thomas did not say " AKC will NOT reconize [sic] USCA titles" he said "with certain judges" and that is untrue. For example, if a person gets their Malinois titled under an USCA judge in an AWMA trial that title is eligible to be recorded by the AKC. Do you understand that?


 
Wow, did someone pee in your corn flakes this morning!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope, just sick of getting rundown by the short bus express.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Nope, just sick of getting rundown by the short bus express.


Whatever, you act like a 12 year old with a brain.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you have anything else to say that's on topic or are you trying to leave us in awe of your wit?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Do you have anything else to say that's on topic or are you trying to leave us in awe of your wit?


Look both ways before crossing the street


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, I'll take that as advice and not a threat. 8)

I'll give you a little advice too.Keep you nose out of Thomas' ass so you can see where you're going. When it comes to rules and regulations he will lead you off of a cliff.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Thanks, I'll take that as advice and not a threat. 8)
> 
> I'll give you a little advice too.Keep you nose out of Thomas' ass so you can see where you're going. When it comes to rules and regulation he will lead you off of a cliff.


 
Dam dude, you shurely seem a bit uptight! So I missed the part about judge instead of USCA trials. The jist of the thread is about why SchH titles are so hard to research. Given a lot of SchH titles in USA are awarded by USCA, and that AKC will not reconize them, due to JA, my post remains relavent, although doesn't back up THomas's exact statement.

Relax man, concerned about your blood pressure.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Edward Egan said:


> Dam dude, you shurely seem a bit uptight! So I missed the part about judge instead of USCA trials. The jist of the thread is about why SchH titles are so hard to research. Given a lot of SchH titles in USA are awarded by USCA, and that AKC will not reconize them, due to JA, my post remains relavent, although doesn't back up THomas's exact statement.
> 
> Relax man, concerned about your blood pressure.


OK cool


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Ed you are as screwed up as Thomas. Thomas did not say " AKC will NOT reconize [sic] USCA titles" he said "with certain judges" and that is untrue. For example, if a person gets their Malinois titled under an USCA judge in an AWMA trial that title is eligible to be recorded by the AKC. Do you understand that?


Whatever you say Chris.
You argued that only Americans could enter the AWDF Championship. When I (and others) pointed out that DVG and UDC both had Canadian members you were awful quiet. When asked to provide proof that only Americans could get an AWDF score book you were awful quiet. Edward posted the link to the
AWDF minutes where it was stated that the AKC would NOT
recognize titles granted by UScA judges (no matter where they're earned) you disputed it. Show the proof, don't just make
unverified statements.
Any approved breed (GSD, Dobermann or Malinois) can earn a title at any eligible breed trial, put on by any of the designated
groups (WDA, UDC or AWMA) and have it put on the AKC pedigree. Dobermanns do NOT have to earn the title at UDC events. Malinois do NOT have to earn their title at AWMA event and GSD's do NOT have to earn their title at WDA trials.
You can post all the insults and rants you want.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

what kind of cuda and what year? hemi, 440 + 6, others?



shawn murace said:


> As stated earlier seeing the scorebook or pink papers is really the best way. Google works to an extent. For instance I used to race in the fastest street car shootout circuit (with a 4 speed Cuda in case someone is wondering). The only race that one can find on Google is the worst race I have ever done. In that respect Google sucks. My dogs are on Google much more than I am though. Usually cause Im not the breeder or even the "owner". Just a pitiful trainer and handler. A


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> what kind of cuda and what year? hemi, 440 + 6, others?


It's a 68 fastback "S" car. It has a 340, 4 speed in it. I was going to put a big block in but it would be tight. Plus it's numbers matching so didn't want to cut it up to fit headers, etc. I was seriously contemplating a Sox and Martin clone but that's much too rich for my blood. I like the small blocks cause they wind out so much faster but you lose top end. I love the six packs when they're tweaked right though. Getting the carbs right can be an undertaking. I've driven a 68 Dart and a 70 Superbird with a 440/6 and they moved!! That was after much trial and error though.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice! Nothing beats classic MOPAR, IMO.

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I bought a 70 Duster 340/Torqueflite brand new and had it for 12-13 yrs. I made believers out of a lot of GM and Ford folks in the quarter mile. The big blocks would run away from me on the highway though. 
For all round performance the 340/Torqueflite in the Dart/Duster/Demon/Swinger was the best combo Chrysler ever put together.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Good ole times, eh?



Bob Scott said:


> I bought a 70 Duster 340/Torqueflite brand new and had it for 12-13 yrs. I made believers out of a lot of GM and Ford folks in the quarter mile. The big blocks would run away from me on the highway though.
> For all round performance the 340/Torqueflite in the Dart/Duster/Demon/Swinger was the best combo Chrysler ever put together.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I bought a 70 Duster 340/Torqueflite brand new and had it for 12-13 yrs. I made believers out of a lot of GM and Ford folks in the quarter mile. The big blocks would run away from me on the highway though.
> For all round performance the 340/Torqueflite in the Dart/Duster/Demon/Swinger was the best combo Chrysler ever put together.


Most definitely. I love the 340. According to the chrysler engineers the horsepower ratings were diluted to appease the feds. When I went to Ronnie Soxs memorial service in Burlington, N.C. it was a who's who of Mopar and drag racing royalty. Anyhow, a lot of Chrysler folks were there and talked about the stories of how certain engine combos were created.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

And you guys say I got off topic!

From Schutzhund to Mopars...

Can't complain, I own a 1984 1 ton truck and before the fire, I had a very pretty 1968 Dodge Dart.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

well, they are closely related. speed, power, agility, thrill, precision, force, you get it all n' more in mopars and schutzhund...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know about that, my trucks a POS.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*small block = CHEVY :-0*

I'll take a small block chevy over a Mopar small block any day of the week. Run a Z28 with a 302 against a 340 Swinger and the Z28 wins. I used to have a 52 MGTD with a 327/365 Chevy small block T10 Muncie and narrowed 57 Olds rear running 5:13 gears
dual AFB's (after I took off the Hilborn injectors) on a Mickey Thompson cross ram manifold, cam, headers etc.
Even street legal, but not exactly practical 
Whenever you floored the gas it was a race to see which would peg first the speedometer or the fuel gauge, but this was back when $5 pretty much filled the tank.
I kind of like the Hemi but back in the late 60's and early 70's you could tell where the Hemi's parked by the puddle of oil they left behind


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: small block = CHEVY :-0*

That's the only thing I can't complain about with my truck. It's a 1 ton with a small block 318. You step on the pedal and all nearly 6000 lbs will get up and go! We can pass anything on the road, except the gas station. That 40 gallon tank is bad to fill though, I remember the last time I drove it, I stopped at a gas station and had cash so I had to pre-pay.
I hand the cashier a $100 bill.
She says she can't make change for anything bigger than a $20. 

I said "what change?"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: small block = CHEVY :-0*



Thomas Barriano said:


> I'll take a small block chevy over a Mopar small block any day of the week. Run a Z28 with a 302 against a 340 Swinger and the Z28 wins. I used to have a 52 MGTD with a 327/365 Chevy small block T10 Muncie and narrowed 57 Olds rear running 5:13 gears
> dual AFB's (after I took off the Hilborn injectors) on a Mickey Thompson cross ram manifold, cam, headers etc.
> Even street legal, but not exactly practical
> Whenever you floored the gas it was a race to see which would peg first the speedometer or the fuel gauge, but this was back when $5 pretty much filled the tank.
> I kind of like the Hemi but back in the late 60's and early 70's you could tell where the Hemi's parked by the puddle of oil they left behind


A number of the guys I knew with the original Z28 wound up replacing the original cam. You couldn't get away from a stop light unless you came off at 2-3 grand.
Chevy fan at heart. My son now owns my 55 belaire 350/350. I bought it when he was 4 and my two girls were in highschool. They drove it to school once a week. Only thing I did to it was put disk breaks on the front then.
We both (son and I) put the 350/350 in it and now he's working on a jag rear end for it.
I'd be rich if I still had all the cars I bought and sold for 75-100 bucks. SIIIIIGH!
My two fav cars are still the Duster 340 and a former Highway Patrol 86 Dodge Diplomat. Modern cars that is. I had a number of pre 50s street rods I built.
My own very first car was a 49 Lincoln funeral limo. 7 miles to the gallon and the gas gage didn't work. Never could figure out why I was always running out of gas. I put a dollars worth (4gal) in every day.:-o


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: small block = CHEVY :-0*

Just to think, my lawn mower costs me more than $1 to run across the yard in a day now. :yikes:

That's why I left my truck back in AZ, I couldn't afford to drive it to Colorado at 8-10 MPG - not when it costs me about $115 to fill the tank.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

AKC will recognize any working title recognized and supported by the parent breed club. The titles do not need to be earned though the breed club. However, the breed club must approve the working dog sport and get that working dog sport approved and recognized by AKC before any individual member can apply to have a title added to your pedigree. You must be a member of the AKC parent breed club. So, for example if you have a Doberman you must be a member of the AKC Doberman parent organization. If you have a GSD, you must be a member of the AKC GSD parent club. If you have a Rottweiler, you must be a member of the AKC Rottweiler, parent club and so on. The title can be earned any any approved protection dog sport. I have spoken AKC about this and this is what I was told.

"Working Dog Sport
Highlights from the November 9 & 10th, 2009 AKC Board Meeting

New York, NY – Highlights from the November 2009 meeting of the AKC Board of Directors are as follows:

•Effective December 31, 2009 – The AKC will record Working Dog titles earned in events held by existing organizations, if requested by a breed Parent Club. The organization must be approved by the AKC Performance Events Department. Titles to be recorded require Board approval. The recording of the title on an AKC pedigree will be done at the request of the dog’s owner for a fee set by the AKC. In addition, AKC clubs will be permitted to invite the other organization to hold its Working Dog event in conjunction with the AKC club’s AKC event, as long as it is clear in the publicity that the former is being held under the auspices of another organization."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was a member of the WDA but not the GSDCA when Thunder got his Sch titles. GSDCA is the "parent" club of WDA.
How would that work in my instance?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Jones said:


> AKC will recognize any working title recognized and supported by the parent breed club. The titles do not need to be earned though the breed club. However, the breed club must approve the working dog sport and get that working dog sport approved and recognized by AKC before any individual member can apply to have a title added to your pedigree. You must be a member of the AKC parent breed club. So, for example if you have a Doberman you must be a member of the AKC Doberman parent organization. If you have a GSD, you must be a member of the AKC GSD parent club. If you have a Rottweiler, you must be a member of the AKC Rottweiler, parent club and so on. The title can be earned any any approved protection dog sport. I have spoken AKC about this and this is what I was told.
> 
> >Mike
> >Above is your interpretation of what someone at AKC told you.
> ...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: small block = CHEVY :-0*



Bob Scott said:


> I'd be rich if I still had all the cars I bought and sold for 75-100 bucks. SIIIIIGH!
> My two fav cars are still the Duster 340 and a former Highway Patrol 86 Dodge Diplomat. Modern cars that is. I had a number of pre 50s street rods I built.
> My own very first car was a 49 Lincoln funeral limo. 7 miles to the gallon and the gas gage didn't work. Never could figure out why I was always running out of gas. I put a dollars worth (4gal) in every day.:-o


I still kick myself for selling my 55 Chevy Nomad for $1500 and for getting rid of the 66 Chevelle SS 396 Convertible.
Don't even get my started on passing up on a trade a guy at
work wanted to do, My 52 MGTD with a small block Chevy plus
$5k for his 55 Mercedes.................................... 350 SL GULL WING :-(


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: small block = CHEVY :-0*



Thomas Barriano said:


> I still kick myself for selling my 55 Chevy Nomad for $1500 and for getting rid of the 66 Chevelle SS 396 Convertible.
> Don't even get my started on passing up on a trade a guy at
> work wanted to do, My 52 MGTD with a small block Chevy plus
> $5k for his 55 Mercedes.................................... 350 SL GULL WING :-(


Buddy of mine traded a MGTD for a 58 Vette......got married and traded the Vette for a new Rambler Station wagon. ](*,)
Mercedes has recreated the Gullwing. VERY retro and cool for mega bucks.
I've got a 87 Caprice wagon in my drive now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

:-kAshley don't have a answer for you from a hole in the wall, but maybe Schutzhund USA Organization can maybe help you. Being that they seem to be one of the ones handing out these score books they should have records of a yes or no answer for you I would think. Just a thought good luck to ya.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It's mainly a curiosity for me. My next pups coming from imported lines (Czech) so I'm assuming the titles associated are legit. Just seemed to me since I know someone who touts his dog as a SchH1 and knowing the dog doesn't even have a BH, I was curious how you prove otherwise, especially when you're online shopping for pups and don't have a chance to drive to the breeders house before putting down a deposit.


----------

